# Advice on how to make two exact same size sleeves



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

Need some advice from the experts on how to make two sleeves exactly the same number of rows. I searched the site and there is lots of dialog on how to count rows, but i didn't find any info on how to make sleeves or the fronts of a cardigan match. How do you do it?


----------



## STITCH124 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you for asking that question...that's what stopping me from tackling knitting my first sweater. I need new sweaters and see so many beautiful patterns I could knit but I don't want to get half way only to mess up on the front of the sweater. Anxious to hear some good tips and advise.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, I have a friend who actually knits the two sleeves together, with two balls, on the same circulars. So she knits them row-for-row. I wouldn't do that, though. I just count the rows. Sometimes, if I need to do increases / decreases in different frequency I would sort of make a special chart for them - well, just draw smaller and longer rows and scratch them when I come to them and make the increase / decrease or something. Or just put my row counting tool on the cable and keep the count. Or count the rows from time to time.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

the way I do it ...cast on with two separate balls of yarn...you have the beginning of two identical sleeves on the same needle...continue knitting the two separate sleeves,so good not having to do them one at a time...works for me..happy knitting.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> the way I do it ...cast on with two separate balls of yarn...you have the beginning of two identical sleeves on the same needle...continue knitting the two separate sleeves,so good not having to do them one at a time...works for me..happy knitting.


That's what I do-both at the same time. Do the same for mittens, socks, sweater fronts-----works for me.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Definitely two at the same time. If your knitting gauge changes slightly from time to time, this will take care of that too.


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> Need some advice from the experts on how to make two sleeves exactly the same number of rows. I searched the site and there is lots of dialog on how to count rows, but i didn't find any info on how to make sleeves or the fronts of a cardigan match. How do you do it?


Knitting both at the same time is the way to go. You can do this either on a circular needle or on straights. Use two separate skeins of yarn. This is a lot less confusing than what it may sound like in the beginning. When finished you will not only have two matching sleeves but you won't have to fight yourself to the knit the second sleeve or front (second always seems less fun than knitting the first one).

Good luck!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I always mark down as I knit each row and indicate where the increases/decreases are. I think it is much easier than counting rows x


----------



## ms. dotsy (Feb 22, 2012)

See you learn something everyday...wow. I always thought you simply follow the same exact pattern. But I guess with knitting you do run the risk of under knitting or over knitting???? :shock:


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's a picture of knitting two at the same time for you if you want a visual. Bev knitted hers from the inside the the skein and the outside at the same time, but you can also use two separate balls. The advantage of knitting two at a time is that they will both be the same. A lot of times I've measured as I knit. I think I'm measuring each piece in the same place, but I end up with one sleeve shorter than the other. Knitting both sleeves at the same time eliminates that problem. You can use this same concept for mittens and socks as well.

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/2-needlemitts.html


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I work them two at a time.
Cast on stitches (on the same needle) using two skeins.
You work one row on one sleeve with one skein.
When you finish that row to the end, 
drop the yarn and pick up the yarn for the second 
sleeve and work that row.

If I don't do it this way, I do tick marks on a piece of paper.
When I am done with the first sleeve, I count the tick marks
and do the same amount for the second sleeve.
I am so use to doing it this way, that I forget to do two at a time sometimes. :>)


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I always knit the two sleeves at once. You use two separate balls of yarn to do this.


----------



## Moisiline (Oct 23, 2011)

I knit both sleeves at the same time. Right now I am knitting both fronts at the same time. I put a marker on each piece going the same way so if I have to stop for some reason I can tell which way I am going.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Ditto both at same time on anything needed in a pair, it makes them exactly the same. I suggest you do use markers often, count rows carefully and never leave one row half done on one side (its far to easy to pick it up and turn it around by mistake) finish to the end of both pieces before stopping. Put each ball in a sealed container with a hole in the top to help avoid tangling (I use big see through snap top plastic from the dollar store). to get used to the concept try something small first like baby booties.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> I always knit the two sleeves at once. You use two separate balls of yarn to do this.


Same for me, the same principle works for cardigan fronts too


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I always knit them at the same time. Circular needles help me keep the weight from being problematic. Hope that helps.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Here's a link to a tutorial of how to knit 2 socks at the same time on circulars & a Youtube video. You could apply the same technique to sleeves.

http://www.socknitters.com/2circs/index.htm


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the excellent advice. It will be much easier than counting/ writing down rows. I also think that mentally I will want to finish the sweater and not start another project. I will ony have 3 pieces to work on ( back, sleeves, fronts). I've heard of people doing this for socks, but not sweaters. THANK YOU - I will use your great advice.


----------



## rabbitmama (Mar 6, 2012)

Reminded me of one of my Mother's favorite sweaters. Knitted for her by my Great Aunt on Dad's side. She loved it because the sleeves were not the same, just like her arms.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

I make the 2 sleeves at the same time.Two Balls of yarn(one for each sleeve.If there are a lot of stitches I use a circular needle(do not join) turn work after each row like you would with straight needles.


----------



## grannygrey (Jun 13, 2011)

two at a time - works well!!!


----------



## Bundyjoy (Apr 20, 2011)

My dear mum, many years ago, taught me to knit two sleeves at the one time using two separate balls of yarn. Like Isis says you can do the same for cardigan fronts and then you don't have to measure or count rows because you know they are the same length up to where you need to decrease for armholes etc. Happy knitting. Joy


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have always knitted my sleeves together until I ran out of wool and had to find a LYS to purchase two balls. I counted the rows as I finished the one sleeve and then when I got the extra wool, I counted how many rows that I needed to do. Exactly the same size sleeves.


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

I always knit both sleeves and/or fronts at the same time. Right now I'm making a sweater with a two color stitch pattern so I have 4 balls of yarn. They do tend to get tangled so every few rows I do some un-twisiting.


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

I am doing two sleeves at once now. Funny how we feel the same about the second sleeve if we knit separately...not as much fun. I am knitting a boys hooded sweater and just realized I could have done front and back at the same time as they are identical to the last two inches.


----------



## Cookie_Sue (May 23, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> Need some advice from the experts on how to make two sleeves exactly the same number of rows. I searched the site and there is lots of dialog on how to count rows, but i didn't find any info on how to make sleeves or the fronts of a cardigan match. How do you do it?


I knit them both at the same time, too.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> the way I do it ...cast on with two separate balls of yarn...you have the beginning of two identical sleeves on the same needle...continue knitting the two separate sleeves,so good not having to do them one at a time...works for me..happy knitting.


I also knit my sleeves this way.


----------



## cornish grandma (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi I always knit both sleeves together- using different balls of yarn - cast on both sleeves on one needle, this way i find that all my shaping is on the same row,. and i have knitted exactly the same amount of rows on each sleeve - hope this helps


----------



## jasann100 (Sep 1, 2011)

I always knit the sleeves on the same needle, that way both sleeves are exactly the same


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

I usually do sleeves two at a time, but I use a row counter or mark my rows on paper when doing the fronts and back of sweaters. That way they are both exactly the same.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I always work two sleeves at the same time. Just do them on straight needles.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

I also do two at the same time. It takes a lot of quessing or approximating out of the projects and therefore saves time. It also allows you to make changes far more easily.
Best wishes.


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> I always knit the two sleeves at once. You use two separate balls of yarn to do this.


Exactly what I do - it is so much easier to get both sleeves the same this way.


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

As everyone else has recommended, it is much better to knit the two sleeves together and the two fronts at the same time too - just remember to reverse the shaping so that you don't end up with two left fronts (or two right fronts!)

re markers - I use left over yarn in a different colour as markers at the ends of decrease/increase rows. They pull out easily when you've finished the section of the garment and don't mark the work - and they can be recycled.
Cheers
Ainslie.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I knit both at the same time. I do this with anything that I need two of.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I keep a small book with me and mark down the rows as I knit them I find this works for me


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

missmolly said:


> I always mark down as I knit each row and indicate where the increases/decreases are. I think it is much easier than counting rows x


I do the same as you. I do this when knitting socks, as well. It's the only way to keep track, unless one knits two at a time (I'm not up to speed with that method, ... yet).


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I work both sleeves at the same time. It really does take the guess work out of it!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knitting two sleeves at the same time is especially helpful if using striping yarn. If you locate the same "starts" on the two balls of yarn you'll have very good results as the striping action progresses. 

(The same thing can be accomplished with two fronts knit at the same time)


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Rabbitmama...that's funny!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Me too, always do two together. There is another advantage 'cos if you think that you haven't got enough yarn to finish them, you can always insert a stripe and this way you are guaranteed they will match completely.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I knit two sleeves together if the are to be sewn in. If they are dropped sleeves or top down I count rows, sort of. I guess you could use a counter but mesasuring and counting are easier for me


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> Need some advice from the experts on how to make two sleeves exactly the same number of rows. I searched the site and there is lots of dialog on how to count rows, but i didn't find any info on how to make sleeves or the fronts of a cardigan match. How do you do it?


I knit my fronts together using the same needles and two balls of yarn and I do the same with the sleeves. Sometimes if I am knitting a sweater, I knit the back and two fronts in once piece to the armhold then divide according to the pattern and knit the back then do the fronts at the same time. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

If you don't want to do two at a time, which is easy, count the rows by counting the columns of little "v's" made by each stitch. Train your eye to see where you increased by studying what the increase looks like as you make it and then how it looks in each of the next two non-increase rows.
You will free yourself for a lot of new knitting if you can read your stitches.
Either method, happy knitting!


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

I put a line on paper to mark every row, I put it in rows of 5 lines(easier to count) and when I have an increase or decrease, I just put a checkmark instead of the line. Never had a problem with one being longer than the other......been doing this for over 40 years......lol


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

When I took knitting lessons from a very professional shop in Seattle, I was taught to knit sleeves, fronts of sweaters and other items with two balls of yarn on the same needle at the same time. The above reasoning makes great sense to me and hopefully this all helps you. It sounds a bit difficult but it is what you get use to.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Quite a few patterns tell you to pick up stitches around the armhole shapeing and knit downwards.This is a good idea providing you manage to pick up the same amount of stitches for each sleeve.I like this idea because decreasing instead of increasing appeals to me but knitting sleeves like this I can only manage one at a time.I use stitch markers to show decreases.


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Sailgurl said:


> Need some advice from the experts on how to make two sleeves exactly the same number of rows. I searched the site and there is lots of dialog on how to count rows, but i didn't find any info on how to make sleeves or the fronts of a cardigan match. How do you do it?


When I knit sleeves regardless out size I always knit them at the same time this way you always have two sleeves the same length I also do this with the front of cardigans. When I'm knitting babies or child's jumper I knit the front and back at the same time and the same with cardigans. I suggest you use a circular needles but I've only ever used straights needles its amazing how many stitches you can cram on one needle.
Rhonda


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok, maybe I can try this with next pair of socks. You all make it sound rather easy. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I like that knit from the top, never heard of that with a sleeve, very interesting, and the markers use is another way of doing one sleeve at a time. Always new and different ways of doing things. I like that and it is so different. Good for you.


----------



## battye one (May 23, 2011)

knit both sleeves together, might seem slower but at least they should be the same....good luck


----------



## fgould (Jun 5, 2011)

I knit them both at the same time on a circular needle with a skein of yarn for each. I do the same for the fronts just reversing the shaping.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree -- cast on both sleeves at the same time, and if possible work fronts and backs in one piece -- top down or bottom up -- it can be done. Saves sewing together later. Also, fitting is easier.


----------



## e-foley (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree knit both @ same time, :thumbup:


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

I knit them at the same time.


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

I always knit both sleeves at the same time. Using 2 balls of yarn. Just be sure to always stop when both sleeves are on the same needle. If you stop in the middle you could pick up and go the wrong way and then you'd have more rows on one sleeve than the other.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

I keep track of each row on a pad of paper and make notes of any changes I made to the pattern or increases or decreases I've made. For me that is much easier than counting rows and if I have to put my work down for a bit, I know exactly where I am when I come back to it. The notes also help me out if I make the project again because I know where specific changes were made to the pattern for fit or whatever. My grandma and mom taught me to keep track of each row so that's what I have done forever.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

Nannajay said:


> the way I do it ...cast on with two separate balls of yarn...you have the beginning of two identical sleeves on the same needle...continue knitting the two separate sleeves,so good not having to do them one at a time...works for me..happy knitting.


same here. takes the same amount of time, but makes me feel as tho i'm getting done sooner lol

also if i flub up somewhere, they'll match & no one the wiser!!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

when i make sleeves i have some paper and mark off rows as they are worked for first sleeve then when i make second sleeve i cross off rows the rows worked for first sleeve then you get same length


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > I always mark down as I knit each row and indicate where the increases/decreases are. I think it is much easier than counting rows x
> ...


I'm self taught and i have been marking rowws on sticky pieces of paper attached to the pattern. But i totally panicked if I lost the paper or for some reason had to put the project away for a few months. This idea of knitting two at a time seems like a really smart way to knit. And another advantage is that i'm usually bored by the time i'm halfway through the last sleeve and I have to push mself to finish the project. I think that k2 at the same time might be easier. I'm going to try it!


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> Need some advice from the experts on how to make two sleeves exactly the same number of rows. I searched the site and there is lots of dialog on how to count rows, but i didn't find any info on how to make sleeves or the fronts of a cardigan match. How do you do it?


My mom taught me to knit both sleeves and fronts together which I have been doing for more than 50 years. Never had a problem with this method.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I too, knit both sleeves at the same time. anything where there are two that need to be the same length.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> Need some advice from the experts on how to make two sleeves exactly the same number of rows. I searched the site and there is lots of dialog on how to count rows, but i didn't find any info on how to make sleeves or the fronts of a cardigan match. How do you do it?


Knit them both on the same at the same time OR
knit the cuff on one, then knit the cuff on the other, knit a couple inches on one, knit the same couple inches on the other so they both are going to be knit at the same time.
Otherwise knit one sleeve and write down every row on a steno pad so the second sleeve can be duplicated.
Sheri


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

I too, knit both at the same time. You come out with the exact same sleeves at the finish. Two fronts work the same but you must remember to do mirror image other wise you will end up with 2 rights or 2 lefts. Someone mentioned using the pull skein by pulling from the inside as well as the outside, doing it that way you will end up with more joints and if the yarn has a pattern to it, one side will not be the same, I.e. Upside down. Work with two balls of yarn is the best way. I just put each ball in a zip-loc bags, this keeps them from being tangled.


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi, I thought I was the only one that had problems making two of anything the same! I started making both of anything that needed 2, at the same time! Great explanations of how to do this have been given


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Great ideas!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sailgurl said:


> Need some advice from the experts on how to make two sleeves exactly the same number of rows. I searched the site and there is lots of dialog on how to count rows, but i didn't find any info on how to make sleeves or the fronts of a cardigan match. How do you do it?


I knit two at a time but just be sure that you don't stop when you finish the one sleeve for any reason as when you go back you won't know which one to start on and could end up one row off. I did this recently when I was knitting sleeves while visiting family and we left to go somewhere right when I finished the one sleeve. You could mark the needle that you just finished somehow so you know which sleeve to start on or do at least 2 stitches on the 2nd sleeve so you know where you are.


----------



## nannyshopper (Mar 4, 2012)

Knit two together on circular needles


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I also do both sleeves at the same time. Not only are they the same but I love it when I don't have to start on another one after finishing the first. Just seems to go faster for me. Love finishing a project!


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm with the majority here! Both sleeves at once. I've never knitted two fronts at the same time though - maybe I'll try that the next time I'm making a cardigan. Actually I am knitting a little Aran jacket for my baby grandson at the moment (almost finished the back), so I might try out doing the two fronts together. As long as I don't get myself mixed up following the pattern!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I know knitting two at a time is a good idea, but I've never had any trouble "eyeballing" it. I lay the unfinished sleeve over the finished one if I need to, otherwise, following the dimensions of the pattern seems to work fine. Doing two at a time would take the pleasure out of the easy part of knitting a sweater!


----------



## capecodlady (Mar 16, 2011)

I also knit them at the same time using two balls of yarn. I've never encountered any problems.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> Need some advice from the experts on how to make two sleeves exactly the same number of rows. I searched the site and there is lots of dialog on how to count rows, but i didn't find any info on how to make sleeves or the fronts of a cardigan match. How do you do it?


I always knit the sleeves and fronts together,sleeves are easy but you have to watch what you are doing with fronts because you have to reverse shapings, but I hated doing one sleeve and then having to cast on again for the second, it seems to me to finish the sweater a lot quicker too xx


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

DottieH said:


> Hi, I thought I was the only one that had problems making two of anything the same! I started making both of anything that needed 2, at the same time! Great explanations of how to do this have been given


Hi Dottie...I can knit 2 of something on a Magic Loop (ML), but I like things done yesterday and I become impatient with doing 2 at a time, but for some reason on my socks I'll knit the toe and get my increases all done, then I cast on from a second ball, match the color (if I'm using striping yarn) and do the increases on the second toe. I knit the foot, go back to the other sock and knit the foot on it. Unless I'm doing a pattern, which I would suggest knitting both at the time, this is the way I knit my socks.
Sheri


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Always two at a time, sleeves, fronts, mittens, socks etc.

Linda


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

caros said:


> I'm with the majority here! Both sleeves at once. I've never knitted two fronts at the same time though - maybe I'll try that the next time I'm making a cardigan. Actually I am knitting a little Aran jacket for my baby grandson at the moment (almost finished the back), so I might try out doing the two fronts together. As long as I don't get myself mixed up following the pattern!


I don't like seams in my sweaters so I cast on the one front, the back, and the other front. I also include the bands as I don't like picking up stitches and trying to get both sides even. Once you bind off the armholes you knit the 2 fronts and back separately so you just follow the pattern for them.
I also knit my sleeves on ML, no seams.
Sheri


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> Need some advice from the experts on how to make two sleeves exactly the same number of rows. I searched the site and there is lots of dialog on how to count rows, but i didn't find any info on how to make sleeves or the fronts of a cardigan match. How do you do it?


I dont pertain to be an expert in any way but I have never tried knitting together. What I do is make one and then keep referring to this one together with the pattern to make sure they knit up the same. Hope this helps


----------



## mccreamg (Oct 2, 2011)

I also knit the back and front at the same time up to the neck decreses. Then you have to pay close attention, have pencil and paper to keep track of where you are at and a third ball of yarn.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit them at the same time. Cast on each sleeve (with its own ball of yarn) on one needle. Knit one row on each sleeve, switch the needles as you would normally, knit the next row. This way all the decreases will be on the same row(s). Same for cardigan fronts, although you'll have to flip the decrease(s) on one front so you get a left and a right. I've been doing this for years. It doesn't work if you are knitting the sleeves in the round, sorry to say.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Added to everything said here is that if you are using a multi-colored yarn, you can decide to start and knit the second item at the same place in the stripe or color so you don't have two sleeves or two socks striped with different patterns. When you knit two at a time, they can really match, which makes the finished product look much better. For instance, if you have striped yarn, start both at the beginning of the blue (or yellow, white, etc.) and each will look exactly the same.


----------



## knittermimi (Feb 22, 2012)

Well, I am really amazed! I have made many sweaters and never had a problem with sizing. I always do one at a time.

I would get the yarn all twisted if I tried to do 2 Selbuvotter gloves/mittens at the same time. 

I use a stitch/row counter when I have to and count and recount rows worked. ("Count twice, cut once") But the best thing about knitting is that you can rip it back to where the mistake was and continue on making a lovely piece.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

If you measure carefully -- try using cm instead of inches -- and there's a row or two difference, it's probably not going to be noticeable. Remember knitting is supposed to be fun and relaxing. It may be hard to shift your paradigm from "perfect" (which only you will know about) to "lookin' good!" (finish the job and enjoy it!). Yarn is after all stretchable. Block the pieces before assembling the sweater and stretch the shorter part to the size of the slightly longer part.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

If you measure carefully -- try using cm instead of inches -- and there's a row or two difference, it's probably not going to be noticeable. Remember knitting is supposed to be fun and relaxing. It may be hard to shift your paradigm from "perfect" (which only you will know about) to "lookin' good!" (finish the job and enjoy it!). Yarn is after all stretchable. Block the pieces before assembling the sweater and stretch the shorter part to the size of the slightly longer part.


----------



## Mama Roz (Sep 1, 2011)

Best way to make two identical sleeves, is to knit both at the same time. Hope this helps.

Roz


----------



## emhk13 (Dec 20, 2011)

I do my sleeves and cardigan fronts this way and have also done the front and back of pullover sweaters at the same time. Especially for the grandkids as the sweater fronts backs are smaller than an adult sleeve.


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

sherimorphis said:


> caros said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with the majority here! Both sleeves at once. I've never knitted two fronts at the same time though - maybe I'll try that the next time I'm making a cardigan. Actually I am knitting a little Aran jacket for my baby grandson at the moment (almost finished the back), so I might try out doing the two fronts together. As long as I don't get myself mixed up following the pattern!
> ...


It's 10pm here and I'm just about to go to bed (training myself to go earlier these days), so I'm going to blame tiredness for this ... but I can't think what 'ML' stands for? Could you please oblige? It's probably obvious, but my mind's blank at the moment!


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

I always knit my two sleeves together. Not even challenging using two balls on circular needles. Go for it!


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

Two at a time for me. I also do fronts and back tog. As long as pattern says " work same as back to underarm" I work all my patterns on circular needles. I hate to sew them tog, so my pullovers are done in the round until the armholes and then divided and finished on straights. And my cardigans are done tog,( right front ,back, left front ) and done back and forth on circulars. Then leave the back sts hanging on the circulars and finish both fronts tog. on straights.


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Sailgurl, I knit them both at the same time on different needles. Since sleeve increases are usually done either every 4 rows or every 6 rows, I do 4 rows on one sleeve, then 4 rows on the other, or 6 rows on one, then 6 rows on the other. Easy to keep track that way, and the sleeves can easily be compared for length, tension, etc. I especially like this way because then both sleeves are done at once. I don't think there is anything more discouraging than to have finished the body and one sleeve, then have to begin to knit another. This way, it's all done at once! Bonnie


----------



## kmvintx (Jan 9, 2012)

I love this site. You all are so creative, smart and amazing.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

For caros: ML=magic loop.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> the way I do it ...cast on with two separate balls of yarn...you have the beginning of two identical sleeves on the same needle...continue knitting the two separate sleeves,so good not having to do them one at a time...works for me..happy knitting.[/quote
> 
> Me too ! so nice to have them both done at once.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

pulitz22 said:


> Hi Sailgurl, I knit them both at the same time on different needles. Since sleeve increases are usually done either every 4 rows or every 6 rows, I do 4 rows on one sleeve, then 4 rows on the other, or 6 rows on one, then 6 rows on the other. Easy to keep track that way, and the sleeves can easily be compared for length, tension, etc. I especially like this way because then both sleeves are done at once. I don't think there is anything more discouraging than to have finished the body and one sleeve, then have to begin to knit another. This way, it's all done at once! Bonnie


sounds great and I will try that next time. could do the same with left and right fronts too I suppose. - regards janet


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

tielma said:


> For caros: ML=magic loop.


Ahhh tielma, of course, thank you! Now I can go to my bed without tossing and turning ... and wondering! Hahaha!

:lol:


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

You're welcome! I spend a good deal of my time trying to decipher initials, etc. so I know how it can prey on your mind!!


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

I never do that. I do my decreases at a certain # of rows and
that's all I count. I just calc the # of rows per 2" 1" 3/4" or whatever.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

ompuff said:


> Nannajay said:
> 
> 
> > the way I do it ...cast on with two separate balls of yarn...you have the beginning of two identical sleeves on the same needle...continue knitting the two separate sleeves,so good not having to do them one at a time...works for me..happy knitting.
> ...


I really don't like doing the sleeves so, I too, do them both at once. If I'm doing a baby sweater or child's sweater, I use one skein of yarn and start it from the inside and the outside. When doing an adult sweater, I use two balls of yarn. Once they are done, I feel so much better and the MATCH I use circular needles so there is plenty of room.


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

this was interesting to me as I mostly crochet, and have been told for YEARS already when making same items, do them both same time, crochet works a little differently, but even doing a few rows of each, each time you crochet on the particular item, makes the gauge etc., easily the same on both parts. I never even considered this a problem for knitters, now knowing this, when someone who knits brings this up, will certainly pass along the info.
Thanks ladies you have cleared up a big problem for some.
Sammi


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

TRINITYCRAFTSISTER said:



> pulitz22 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sailgurl, I knit them both at the same time on different needles. Since sleeve increases are usually done either every 4 rows or every 6 rows, I do 4 rows on one sleeve, then 4 rows on the other, or 6 rows on one, then 6 rows on the other. Easy to keep track that way, and the sleeves can easily be compared for length, tension, etc. I especially like this way because then both sleeves are done at once. I don't think there is anything more discouraging than to have finished the body and one sleeve, then have to begin to knit another. This way, it's all done at once! Bonnie[/quote
> ...


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Moisiline said:


> I knit both sleeves at the same time. Right now I am knitting both fronts at the same time. I put a marker on each piece going the same way so if I have to stop for some reason I can tell which way I am going.


I do the same thing, knit both sleeves at the same time and also both fronts at the same time. This makes sure they are the same.


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

hi i make both sleeves at the same time. my gram taught me that so one is not longer then the other. hope it helps happy knitting


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

What's wrong with counting the rows or matching up the row ends on each piece?


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

It just doesn't work that good, gal, each day your gauge, and tension is somewhat different, even tho it seems the same to you at the time, have you ever had that problem of a sleeve or front being off when putting garment together? If you have had this you will know the frustration felt at the time, further, even with same amount of rows, etc., some "gathering" will occur, much like sewing a seam and making edges match? in knit/crochet, this is sooo obvious.
Good question, maybe a poor answer?
Sammi


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

lorraine magee said:


> hi i make both sleeves at the same time. my gram taught me that so one is not longer then the other. hope it helps happy knitting


Exactly. The first sweater I made eons ago had one sleeve longer than the other. (There was also a hole in the middle of the front.) Guess I should have begun knitting with a potholder.  Bonnie


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

2 at a time when ever I can--- when you're done you are done and they will be identical Beware of putting down your work in the middle of the 2 you might not be able to tell which end is up An easy fix for this is to knit at least one or two stitches on the second object before setting it down- whatever is calling can wait that long!!!!


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

frostyfranny said:


> What's wrong with counting the rows or matching up the row ends on each piece?


Hi Frosty. Nothing wrong with it, if you are comfy with that method. I just hate to count. Besides I've never been good at math. Bonnie.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Andrea in TN said:


> 2 at a time when ever I can--- when you're done you are done and they will be identical Beware of putting down your work in the middle of the 2 you might not be able to tell which end is up An easy fix for this is to knit at least one or two stitches on the second object before setting it down- whatever is calling can wait that long!!!!


Amen!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have only done 1 sweater but I did both sleeves at the same time... I put 2 skeins in my tote with the yarn coming up out of the top... and when I turned my work I made sure that the next time I turned it the other direction so it wouldn't tangle.. that may sound a bit confusing but it really isn't.. you knit to the end of both rows... making sure you drop the 1st yarn and pick up the 2nd yarn.. work across the row... then turn.. when you get back to the end again look at the yarns hanging down.. then turn so they are no longer twisted.. it went very fast for me.. and I really think that it went faster this way then if I had done them separately... Best of luck you will do great


----------



## yarnsmything (Dec 2, 2011)

I use a row counter and mark down each step increases or decreases. When I cast on for the second sleeve or front I have a "map" to knit by.


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

I used to have this problem...solved it by knitting the two sleeves at the same time, with two balls of yarn, on circular needles. Of course, you still have to keep track of increasing/decreasing etc. luv


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> the way I do it ...cast on with two separate balls of yarn...you have the beginning of two identical sleeves on the same needle...continue knitting the two separate sleeves,so good not having to do them one at a time...works for me..happy knitting.


This is how I do it. Then when you finish one, you finish both(and they are the same length!!)


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I keep a small notebook with my knitting and mark down "right sleeve" and then I keep track of the rows I do. I use a colored pencil for decrease rows. Then I use that information and do "left sleeve" corresponding to the same number of rows and decreases. That works for me.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I also cast on with two separate balls of yarn and knit both sleeves at the same time.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I always knit the two together. It's especially useful when I am knitting a pattern because it's just working across a bigger row, instead of having sort out the pattern in my head again. I also get bored repeating the same thing. I do the same if I ever knit socks.


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

I always knit two sleeves at the same time - reersing shaping as needed. No problem at all. Two sleeves, two balls of yarn ... it gives you the best chance of getting them exactly right.
sherry


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

I knit two at a time and if I have to put it down for any reason, I place a needle protector on the working needle (right needle).


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I guess this is just repeating what so many others have said, but I definitely knit them both on the same needle at the same time. Not only do you know that you've done an identical pair of sleeves, but you have them out of the way with a minimum of counting, etc. and the best part is that by doing them at the same time you don't have to start all over to knit the second
sleeve (too boring by that time!!)


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

With two balls of yarn, make them at the same time. To help from getting confused on which way you are going, and be sure to knit across both sides, pin (using the safety pin type markers) two of the sides together as you go up the side. To further insure that I don't get confused, I never stop except at the end of a row.
oh, and be sure to reverse the shaping on the second one too.


----------



## ehuffman (Nov 17, 2011)

Knit them both at the same time.

[email protected]


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

Like others said, knitting both at the same time is the way to go. Enjoy.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

I always knit both sleeves at the same time, also for socks, sweater fronts, mittens, etc.


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

I always do both sleeves at the same time, I also do the fronts at the same time. My sleeves and fronts always match and I've never had a problem of getting them confused in the pattern. I place a marker on one side of the front of the cardigan so I know in what direction my decreases are going.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

ompuff said:


> Nannajay said:
> 
> 
> > the way I do it ...cast on with two separate balls of yarn...you have the beginning of two identical sleeves on the same needle...continue knitting the two separate sleeves,so good not having to do them one at a time...works for me..happy knitting.
> ...


DITTO TO BOTH FOR ME!


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I always knit the fronts and the sleeves at the same time on circular needles so the will be the same. FOr the fronts just make sure to mark which is the left or the right for the armhole shaping and the buttons.


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't have this problem either. I just count # of rows b/w
decs after I determine gauge. I also don't think that knitters
really have a lot of tension changes--beginners may, but in
time a person develops there own tension pattern. My mom used
to measure hers in inches b/w decs and I think this is what
leads to problems in overall length. Don't stress yourself
over it: just do it right and know you've done it right. That's what I believe anyway...


----------



## daydag (Feb 26, 2012)

I've always knitted sleeves at the same time its so easy and I did it cos I hated having to do a second one the same.I also knit cardigans and jumpers on a circular needle all together to the armholes cos I hate sewing up.


----------



## daydag (Feb 26, 2012)

daydag said:


> I've always knitted sleeves at the same time its so easy and I did it cos I hated having to do a second one the same.I also knit cardigans and jumpers on a circular needle all together to the armholes cos I hate sewing up.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> Need some advice from the experts on how to make two sleeves exactly the same number of rows. I searched the site and there is lots of dialog on how to count rows, but i didn't find any info on how to make sleeves or the fronts of a cardigan match. How do you do it?


You could count the rows on each sleeve, or knit them both at once.


----------



## butch (Feb 14, 2012)

I put the two sleeves on the needles at the same time.
your rows will match, if there is ribbing it will match.All your decreases, will match
You just have to keep your threads right or you can have a mess.Hope this helps.
Kp


----------



## cmmiller151 (Mar 25, 2011)

I knit my sleeves at the same time on the same needle. can't go wrong . . . . .
sometimes the yarn tangles a little, but it actually makes it go faster!! When you're done, you're done! You don't have to start the second sleeve, and they're a perfect match! neither use two skeins of yarn, or do one sleeve from each end. Sounds a little complicated but it's amazingly easy.
Good luck.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I use 2 balls of yarn and knit them together. Thats pretty much a fail-proof way of doing it. As for the fronts and backs of sweaters, I knit them separately and just keep matching them up while I'm knitting and that way, they're pretty much matched up. Dont you just love this forum. You get so many good tips.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes two at a time is the way to go. I do it with socks also so I am sure they are the same.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I knit both sleeves at once. Sometimes with one skein (inside and outside) and sometimes with two skeins. I also do the same thing with left and right sides of the front. It is so much easier to line up for bottonholes and decreases, etc.
This seems to take a little longer but really doesn't...in fact, I think it's faster this way.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

If it's too heavy to do both on the same circ you can still do two at a time on two circs. Just do the second one right after each row of the first one doing the same row. Have done this for socks. It works!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> Here's a picture of knitting two at the same time for you if you want a visual. Bev knitted hers from the inside the the skein and the outside at the same time, but you can also use two separate balls. The advantage of knitting two at a time is that they will both be the same. A lot of times I've measured as I knit. I think I'm measuring each piece in the same place, but I end up with one sleeve shorter than the other. Knitting both sleeves at the same time eliminates that problem. You can use this same concept for mittens and socks as well.
> 
> http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/2-needlemitts.html


This is probably a stupid question, but...
Is there a way to knit 2 socks/mittens in the round, at the same time, without using two circs? 
One would also have to mark where you left off so as not to confuse yourself when picking up the knitting again. i.e. using 2 different color needles, etc.. and always starting with a specific needle.


----------



## murrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Make them both at once.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Anything I have to make two of mittens,sleeves,cardigan fronts are always made at the same time on circular needles with two balls of yarn..


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

What a good idea: Knit both sleeves at the same time!

I normally pick up my sleeves from the shoulders and knit on down. I do one sleeve, and then I do the next. I measure to see if I'm getting them the same length, but I know I'm not doing so.

Maybe, in future, I can pick up one sleeve at the shoulder and then pick up the second sleeve at the shoulder and work on both of them at once. Or, if that seems too clunky, maybe I could just keep track of the number of rows I've done. I rely too much on my tape measure, and that's not always as accurate as I'd like it to be.

Thanks again for the superb ideas.

Hazel


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Sailgurl and Julie-This one's easy. Knit both sleeves at the same time. Cast on both sleeves onto the same needle using a different ball of yarn for each sleeve. Then, work one row on the first sleeve, drop that yarn, pick up the other yarn and work across that row on the second sleeve, Keep doing that until both sleeves are complete. You should have two identical sleeves when you're done. You can also do this with the sweater fronts (you will reverse the shaping on one front). I have actually knit both the fronts and the back at the same time (separate pieces), each with it's own ball of yarn. Then I knit the sleeves at the same time. I don't think it saved me any time but it seemed like I finished faster and all my pieces were the correct, matching length.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

My vote for 2 at a time. I get them the same and I feel like I finish faster. Also do the same for fronts of things too. Happy knitting!


----------



## bluemoon knitter (Sep 18, 2011)

what I do is knit the first sleeve, all along making note of number of rows, when to inc/dec, etc. then just repeat for second sleeve. basicly making your own pattern instructions as you do first sleeve


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm knitting one now that's top down with the sleeves knit as you go instead of attached later. I picked up/cast on the all the sleeve stitches on one side on a knit picks circular and then removed the needle tips and screwed on a set of end caps. Then I did the same for the other side. So both sleeves were waiting on cables. Now I do several inches on one side and then switch to the other side with a separate ball of yarn. This keeps them even in case I decide to go off-pattern with the decreases at any point. I have the body of the sweater on a longer cable. So when I get bored going back and forth for on the body, I just move the needle tips to one of the sleeves and go round and round for a while.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Absolutely knit both sleeves on circular needles at the same time with 2 separate balls of yarn.
I also knit my front & back at the same time on circulars. I mark 1 as the front because when you get to the armholes, there are usually changes to the front and the back keeps on going. Super easy!


----------



## superpest_99 (Jul 16, 2011)

While totally agreeing with the 2-at-a-time method on one circular needle, I would also suggest the use of lifelines where increases/decreases just before they occur. Visit page below on how and where to use them:
http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2008/12/05/my-lace-scarf-and-a-free-project.aspx

Also, I use different colored needle tip protectors, green and blue. My green tells me which needle to resume my knitting if I had to put it down for any length of time.

As for 2-at-a-time anything on one circular needle, I went to:
http://knitfreedom.com/intermediate/liats-limitless-cast-on-for-two-at-a-time-anything

You can either watch the video or photocopy/download the pictures on how to do it. I've done both.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I have sometimes knit both sleeves together, or kept very good written records about rows, increases, decreases, ect.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Nov 5, 2011)

I love your gray cat. Where did you get that avatar?


----------



## marvene (Mar 2, 2012)

Knit both sleeves (or fronts) at the same time on the same needles (or a round needle if straight needles are not long enough). This advice was very helpful to me.

Marvene


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> Need some advice from the experts on how to make two sleeves exactly the same number of rows. I searched the site and there is lots of dialog on how to count rows, but i didn't find any info on how to make sleeves or the fronts of a cardigan match. How do you do it?


I knit both at the same time with 2 balls of yarn on one set of needles.....this assures they are the same.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Whatever method you choose...don't be intimidated...go ahead and do it...Knit on


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

And here I am .. kind of a novice .. kind of not .. only have made one sweater (or should I really admit to never finishing it???) as a teen and still have one sleeve on the needles with the other one finished! 

Like listening to the pros .. will definitely do both at once next time. Would never have thought of it before!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

OttawaDar said:


> And here I am .. kind of a novice .. kind of not .. only have made one sweater (or should I really admit to never finishing it???) as a teen and still have one sleeve on the needles with the other one finished!
> 
> Like listening to the pros .. will definitely do both at once next time. Would never have thought of it before!


I've been knitting for a long time, and it would've never occurred to me to knit both sleeves at once, either. Soooo, you're always learning something new in knitting and from KP.

Hazel


----------



## indus3232 (Feb 24, 2011)

I knit them together so I feel good I have finished the sweater after the sleeves. Otherwise there are bound to be differences, however minute, at least for me.


----------



## susanb (Nov 10, 2011)

Always do the two at the same time. But remember, make sure that you complete the same number of rows on both sleeves or fronts before putting your needles down. If not, you will have a terrible time trying to figure out which is the one you have to knit next.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I guess it depends on what you feel comfortable with. I never did both at the same time, but sounds like a good idea. I always kept a pad by my side when I knit and made a mark as I worked each row. Then I would work the second one the same number of rows and would know what rows to decrease or increase on depending on the pattern.

I think both ways suggested work, just up to the person


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

knit them both at the same time


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

knit both at the same time as all the others have advised.. it is a bit of a chore the first time you do it but it is really, really worth it. and becomes easier the more times you do it


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

mom2grif said:


> Definitely two at the same time. If your knitting gauge changes slightly from time to time, this will take care of that too.


I agree. Watch out though. Don't stop in between. If you have 1 sleeve on each needle & you put it down, you may not remember which one to continue. Yes, I learned this from experience.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

There is no stupid question. We all have things we've never done before and know that someone else can give us the answers. I've learned so much in this forum and have been knitting for 55 years. So please feel comfortable in asking questions.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Make sure your knitting needle is long enough and knit them both at the same time, just use two different skeins of yarn. This helped me to have even sleeves, socks.


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Another ditto. Both at the same time. Saves time as well.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

lol It would save time, never thought of it that way.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

knit each sleeve on the soame circular needle - you will do each pattern row twice(have 2 separate balls of wool) and when you are finished you are half way done your sweater
however if you are doing seamless knitting knit each sleeve on a separate needle and when you are finished a definate pattern section pick up the second sleeve and knit to that same place and 1 step beyond ie the first increase row then exchange sleeves and repeat the process you could always use a row coiunter or count but the row counter i find tedious and counting in my head always gets interrupted and I lose count. I t is a good idea to make a small tick to remind you where you are if you do get interrupted good luck


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

I always knit both at the same time, casting on with separate balls of yarn.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

klomond said:


> I put a line on paper to mark every row, I put it in rows of 5 lines(easier to count) and when I have an increase or decrease, I just put a checkmark instead of the line. Never had a problem with one being longer than the other......been doing this for over 40 years......lol


Yep.. I count series of five lines too. The checkmark for an increase or decrease is a fabulous idea. Thanks for sharing this with us. I usually write "inc" or "dec". But, the checkmark is faster. LOL


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

diamondbelle said:


> Here's a link to a tutorial of how to knit 2 socks at the same time on circulars & a Youtube video. You could apply the same technique to sleeves.
> 
> http://www.socknitters.com/2circs/index.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## craftypaws (Mar 7, 2012)

i usually knit them both together with 2 balls of yarn if there is enough room on the needle x


----------



## craftypaws (Mar 7, 2012)

i usually knit them both together with 2 balls of yarn if there is enough room on the needle x


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

all the interesting ways of keeping track of things reminds me of how my gramma did hers ... she had her pattern book (usually a small edition) on the arm of her chair. she then used a sewing pin pushed in2 the page & thru the chair arm. it held the book in place + kept her on track of where she was

go gramma!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> Need some advice from the experts on how to make two sleeves exactly the same number of rows. I searched the site and there is lots of dialog on how to count rows, but i didn't find any info on how to make sleeves or the fronts of a cardigan match. How do you do it?


before reading all 11 pages I hope somewhere someone came up with the most basic, I mean really basic, method of knitting a sweater--knit the back, knit the front, knit the two sleeves together and if it is a cardigan knit the two fronts together. Is there any other way of knitting a sweater?

I have never heard of knitting one sleeve at a time unless it is a seamless sweater then we have a different situation and no they cannot be knit together, because you pick up stitches and knit down from the arm hole, but accurate measuring will get the same results with decreases done at the same place.


----------



## wondermaid (May 9, 2011)

Make them both at the same time.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

donmaur said:


> knit each sleeve on the soame circular needle - you will do each pattern row twice(have 2 separate balls of wool) and when you are finished you are half way done your sweater
> however if you are doing seamless knitting knit each sleeve on a separate needle and when you are finished a definate pattern section pick up the second sleeve and knit to that same place and 1 step beyond ie the first increase row then exchange sleeves and repeat the process you could always use a row coiunter or count but the row counter i find tedious and counting in my head always gets interrupted and I lose count. I t is a good idea to make a small tick to remind you where you are if you do get interrupted good luck


Never thought about knitting both sleeves together on separate needles for a seamless sweater--excellent idea especially if you are working a pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

diamondbelle said:


> Here's a link to a tutorial of how to knit 2 socks at the same time on circulars & a Youtube video. You could apply the same technique to sleeves.
> 
> http://www.socknitters.com/2circs/index.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## wondermaid (May 9, 2011)

WHY Seperate needles They will both on one needle.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I would knit them both at the same time if at all possible.


----------



## shirlrae (May 15, 2011)

I always knit both sleeves, on the same needle.....I do it, because i dont likr knitting the same think twice, lol, but it also works to get them both exactly the same. Good luck.


----------



## shirlrae (May 15, 2011)

sorry, my fingers work fast than my brain....... it's supposed to read....I knit both sleeves on the one needle, at the same time. I do it because I don't like knitting the same thing twice, lol, but it works to get them, both exactly the same. Good Luck.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I normally knit both sleeves at the same time making it a habit to always begin the second sleeve or first sleeve so there is not question of which sleeve needs to be worked.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Alas, I do this also! So this way both sleeves look the same, mistakes and all! LOL


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I knit both at the same time when knitting sleeves, fronts of cardigans, socks or anything else that requires 2 matching pieces. 
You can use straights or a circular needle with a cable long enough to easily hold both pieces when knitting flat. If you are knitting in the round, you can knit both at the same time using the Magic Loop method (easiest way), or using two sets of same size needles whether it be DPNs or circulars. 
With whatever method you use, you will need a separate ball of yarn for each piece.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> the way I do it ...cast on with two separate balls of yarn...you have the beginning of two identical sleeves on the same needle...continue knitting the two separate sleeves,so good not having to do them one at a time...works for me..happy knitting.


I do the same. Knit both at the same time. Just put the increase and decrease at the opposite ends

:roll:


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I normally knit both sleeves at the same time.


----------



## haroldp5 (Feb 21, 2012)

You might check out the magic loop videos on YouTube. It's not rally hard, both sleeves have to have the same number of rows, and you don't have to sew up the sleeve when you're done.

Harry
Quilcene, WA


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Yep, that is the way I do it as well. This works for anything that there is two of. That way if you make a mistake it is the same on both items.


----------



## bettyboop (Feb 10, 2011)

This is what I do along with knitting both sleeves at the same time.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

I always do a pair of anything simultaneously - even if I need to get additional tools. I started doing this after my first pair of sleeves where the gauge seemed to be identical but the 2 finished pieces were different.

What I find is that gauge can change depending on my mood, so by doing row by row, the gauge truly is the same.

Plus, if I need to reverse the directions, they are fresh in my mind and that eases the process. Even if I make a mistake, chances are there will be the same mistake on each and it will be easier to deal with.

The best part is that when I'm done, I am really done.


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

Hi,

When knitting sweaters, I always knit both sleeves at the same time. For a pullover sweater, I knit the front and the back at the same time. For a cardigan, I knit the two fronts and the back at the same time. 

When I knit the two sleeves or back and two sides of a cardigan separately, they often don't match up lengthwise exactly, and its a pain to sew the side together. 

having to untangle the the separate balls or skeins of yarn frequently. 

Purlie Girl


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

Oops! I made an error in my last message. It read: "having to untangle the the separate balls or skeins of yarn frequently." 

t should have read: "The one disavvantage of knitting two of more sweater pieces at the same time ii having to untangle the the separate balls or skeins of yarn frequently. 

Purlie Girl


Purlie Girl


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

Purlie Girl said:


> Oops! I made an error in my last message. It read: "having to untangle the the separate balls or skeins of yarn frequently."
> 
> t should have read: "The one disavvantage of knitting two of more sweater pieces at the same time ii having to untangle the the separate balls or skeins of yarn frequently.
> 
> ...


I solve this problem by putting my yarn balls (or skeins) in a plastic jar with holes drilled in the top. You can buy these but I made mine out of the ones that candy comes in from Costco. I usually have 3 holes but only use 2. When the yarn gets twisted, you turn the jar around. Keeps the yarn clean too.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

Laele said:


> Purlie Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Oops! I made an error in my last message. It read: "having to untangle the the separate balls or skeins of yarn frequently."
> ...


i found twisting as u go one way a short way then twisting the other way untangles it so there's no prob. did i say that right?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

knits4charity said:


> diamondbelle said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a link to a tutorial of how to knit 2 socks at the same time on circulars & a Youtube video. You could apply the same technique to sleeves.
> ...


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

ompuff said:


> Nannajay said:
> 
> 
> > the way I do it ...cast on with two separate balls of yarn...you have the beginning of two identical sleeves on the same needle...continue knitting the two separate sleeves,so good not having to do them one at a time...works for me..happy knitting.
> ...


Same for me. If I need 2 of anything, I do them on 2 circs or ML at the same time. Makes it especially nice to match up increases/decreases/short row sections/pattern changes, etc.
If there is an easy way and a hard way, I'll take the easy way every time.

NB This also is good if you find that you sometimes knit tighter or looser than usual, depending on your anxiety level at the time. They may not turn out to be perfect, but they will be imperfectly just alike!


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

Whenever possible, I do 2 of anything at the same time. I always figure, I can remember anything THAT long!


----------



## dbatrsb (Dec 9, 2011)

The visual helped. After a long work day, I was kinda' lost. My imagination was way off. LOL
Thanks )


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

Laele and others: great idea to use a container with a yarn hole in the lid to keep the yarn from tangling. I recall seeing such a device used in a store or warehouse that kept the twine used for wrapping packages from tangling. 

As a child, I recall that my siblings and I had a book, I think it was called The McCalls Make-It Book. It showed how to thread a string (or yarn) through a hole in the top of round cardboard box with a lid, such as an oatmeal box, to keep the string or yarn from tangling as you pulled on it. 

We kids had so much fun making things that were described in The McCalls Make-It Book. 

Purlie Girl


----------



## Teresa Shine (Mar 15, 2011)

knit them at the same time...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I like to do 2 sleeves at a time. For baby sweaters I use 1 ball & pull from both the outside & the center. I also do slippers this way. Wherever possible I also try to do the backs & fronts of sweaters in one piece up to the armpits then divide & complete the 2 fronts at the same time. I have sewing things if I can avoid it


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

Laele and others: great idea to use a container with a yarn hole in the lid to keep the yarn from tangling. I recall seeing such a device used in a store or warehouse that kept the twine used for wrapping packages from tangling. 

As a child, I recall that my siblings and I had a book, I think it was called The McCalls Make-It Book. It showed how to thread a string (or yarn) through a hole in the top of round cardboard box with a lid, such as an oatmeal box, to keep the string or yarn from tangling as you pulled on it. 

We kids had so much fun making things that were described in The McCalls Make-It Book.

Purlie Girl


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

tdorminey said:


> ompuff said:
> 
> 
> > Nannajay said:
> ...


LOL. They may be loose or tight.. but, they'll be the same.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> the way I do it ...cast on with two separate balls of yarn...you have the beginning of two identical sleeves on the same needle...continue knitting the two separate sleeves,so good not having to do them one at a time...works for me..happy knitting.


That's how I do it and most people I know. Just don't end with one sleeve on one needle and the other on the other needle.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I do two sleves at the same time, working with two seperate balls of yarn. I have also done both fronts of a sweater at the same time. Once I used a circular needle and did both halves of a poncho at the same time. It worked well.


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> Need some advice from the experts on how to make two sleeves exactly the same number of rows. I searched the site and there is lots of dialog on how to count rows, but i didn't find any info on how to make sleeves or the fronts of a cardigan match. How do you do it?


I've made many, many sweaters, and always make both sleeves at the same time. Put them both on the same needles. I use circs now but years ago did them on straights....they usually fit fine.
By doing that, you have them exactly the same...no doubts!!
I've even started doing both fronts at the same time when doing a cardi. Find it's easier to "reverse the shaping" when I'm doing it at the same time.
Give it a try.....you won't be sorry.


----------



## nanamarion1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Sometimes I can't like on top down sweaters; use a sheat sheet and mark each row and cross them off as I go with increases/decreases marked. Only way I can keep track and keeps pattern neat and clean.


----------



## nanamarion1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Sometimes I can't like on top down sweaters; use a sheat sheet and mark each row and cross them off as I go with increases/decreases marked. Only way I can keep track and keeps pattern neat and clean. Otherwise, I do two at a time and follow the same sheet to follow where I am.


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> the way I do it ...cast on with two separate balls of yarn...you have the beginning of two identical sleeves on the same needle...continue knitting the two separate sleeves,so good not having to do them one at a time...works for me..happy knitting.


That's what I do too Nannajay. Works great. Particularly good if you are doing stripes.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

I do knit them together, using two separate balls of yarn. It works for me.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

ms. dotsy said:


> See you learn something everyday...wow. I always thought you simply follow the same exact pattern. But I guess with knitting you do run the risk of under knitting or over knitting???? :shock:


LOL. Well, that works for "normal" people, probably. Me? Not so much. I can't seem to do the same thing exactly the same twice in a row. And I'm not very good at measuring things either -- tend to get completely different results each time I try.

IOW: I'm a bit of a mess.  But a NICE mess. Usually.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

nanamarion1 said:


> Sometimes I can't like on top down sweaters; use a sheat sheet and mark each row and cross them off as I go with increases/decreases marked. Only way I can keep track and keeps pattern neat and clean. Otherwise, I do two at a time and follow the same sheet to follow where I am.


i use a yellow highlighter 2 cross off as i go along ... can c where i'm @ & not mess up the pattern as the highlighter will disappear over time


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

I knit both at the same time.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

I always two sleeves at the same time. Two lots of casting and two balls of wook. I like it as when I have finished the sleeves are done.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

I have never knitted anything from the top down. What is the advantage in doing. I have seen some American patterns which are top down. I live down under so maybe it can't be done. :arrow:


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> I have never knitted anything from the top down. What is the advantage in doing. I have seen some American patterns which are top down. I live down under so maybe it can't be done. :arrow:


Hahaha! Good one!! :lol:


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> I have never knitted anything from the top down. What is the advantage in doing. I have seen some American patterns which are top down. I live down under so maybe it can't be done. :arrow:


Never wanted to knit top down, can't see the point.


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

Moisiline said:


> I knit both sleeves at the same time. Right now I am knitting both fronts at the same time. .


This is what I do, also.

When I have to leave off knitting, I use a post-it on the pattern page and note the row I'mto do when I pick up the work again.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

I never thought of Post It notes. Since I moved I can't find mine.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

knit them both at the same time on the same needle - doing so now and it is so much easier than trying to keep the count. Takes longer to finish one but not as long as making the 2 seperately and counting, and counting and counting. If I do make them seperately, I will place a marker every so often , say every 20 rows, on each sleeve or side of the cardigan. Then I just count the pins and knit the "left over" rows...say 125 rows are called for: I would have 6 pins and 5 extra rows. 

Now I have been chided for counting rows. Some knitters just lay the 2 pieces on a table one on top of the other or side by side. I cannot do that but some can - i would walk lopsided if I got one longer than the other.

If there is a design or cables, I will may go by that and use a life line.
Ok, the sides of the cardigan have 17 cable repeats before decreasing for the armhole. when I finished the first side, I put a life line in so I can easily see where to stop for the next side so the armholes will be at the same level and size.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow you are smart. I never thought of that either. It would make a perfect finish. 


Look under patterns wanted I just posted. It is hard to find the perfect pattern which I can see in my minds eye.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

somehow it seems we have 2 topics on the same page - counting & knitting top down...not sure how we did this


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh, if you change subjects do you need to ask a new question?


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

or if I make a mistake on the first, I just might catch it on the 2nd which makes fixing the mistake on the 1st so much easier as I can fix it on the next row


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> I never thought of Post It notes. Since I moved I can't find mine.


I know what you mean. Had that whenever I moved.

Been reorganizing and painting lately, and storing rooms of things in other rooms, and the same thing is happening.

I hope some things I'm looking for will pop up soon.
Perhaps they are just willful.


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

I know. When. I hunt for something I find something else and think wow I haven't seen this for ages

Its getting dark now and nearly Friday already


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> There is no stupid question. We all have things we've never done before and know that someone else can give us the answers. I've learned so much in this forum and have been knitting for 55 years. So please feel comfortable in asking questions.


Thank you.


----------



## dkclaw (Jan 2, 2012)

Since I usually knit sweaters in the round, from the neck down, I love that pattern, I do the body and then put the sleeves on a circular needle and knit them together With a skein of yarn for each sleeve and the sleeves are kept apart, but I repeat all the decreases,increases. etc in both at the same time so they stay the same, and are finished at the same itme. That's what I really like--having both done at th esame time. All that is left is to finish some seams. I do the sleeved flat and then have to sew up the sleeves. I don't do good work with4doble pointed needles very well. But my way pleases me


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

I have never knitted with round needles only double pointed. You couldn't buy those round ones here when I was a teenager. Most of our needles and Patterns came from England then


----------



## nanamarion1 (Nov 19, 2011)

By knitting from th top down you only have the sleeve seams to sew. A very definite plus. It allows patterns from the neckline to occur like the leaf pattern I just finished. Its not a free pattern but let me find it on ravelry.Its Leisure Arts #4577 Leaf something sweater. I typed in Leaf Yoke baby sweater and got it but you get the idea. The 5 hour baby sweater is the same thing; from the top down so you knit the yoke then hold stitches from the fronts and back as you knit each sleeve then knit the front back and front together at the same time with no seaming involved. Makes a nicely finished garment in my case baby sweater.


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

Rosenz said:


> I have never knitted anything from the top down. What is the advantage in doing. I have seen some American patterns which are top down. I live down under so maybe it can't be done. :arrow:


Top down gives you raglan style sleeves, so there are no stitches to be picked up to make sleeves, nor any "sewing in " the sleeves. The fit is comfortable, and more forgiving ( you don't end up with "dropped shoulders" etc. when that was not the intent)!!!


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

Use two balls of yarn and do them both at the same time. Not only will they be even but if you should make a small error it will be uniform on both.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow. And I thought my friend was the only one who would actually knit the two sleeves together, side by side...


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

hello everyone when my gram taught me to knit. she always knit with seeing eyes,[check your work every few rows] so that if you made a mistake you could catch it.it saves frogging. hope you all have a great day happy knitting


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

I have always done them both at the same time sometimes the yarn get a little twisted around but if you keep up with that it is the way to go


----------



## gemk13 (Nov 30, 2011)

I also knit the sleeves together on one needle and two balls of yarn. That way they come out exactly the same. It is one reason I don't like making the top down sweaters. When I make pullovers that have the same back and front; I also knit them on the same needle with separate yarn balls. It works for me. It drives other knitters crazy to watch me do it, so you might not like knitting two pieces together.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

i just LOVE your avatar nannaJay!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

hope i got that in the right place!!


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

nanamarion1 said:


> By knitting from th top down you only have the sleeve seams to sew. A very definite plus. It allows patterns from the neckline to occur like the leaf pattern I just finished. Its not a free pattern but let me find it on ravelry.Its Leisure Arts #4577 Leaf something sweater. I typed in Leaf Yoke baby sweater and got it but you get the idea. The 5 hour baby sweater is the same thing; from the top down so you knit the yoke then hold stitches from the fronts and back as you knit each sleeve then knit the front back and front together at the same time with no seaming involved. Makes a nicely finished garment in my case baby sweater.


I found that pattern and it is stunning. I see what you mean. Thanks for your comments


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> Need some advice from the experts on how to make two sleeves exactly the same number of rows. I searched the site and there is lots of dialog on how to count rows, but i didn't find any info on how to make sleeves or the fronts of a cardigan match. How do you do it?


You could always knit them at the same time, same needle, just reverse the pattern for the opening and sleeve insert.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Seeing that the sleeves usually have the same pattern in them I have always knitted the sleeves together on the same needles with two balls of wool, i tick off the rows on a piece of paper at the end of each row of knitting. This is only when both sleeves are the same as in some patterns the sleeves are in different patterns, this can be in picture knitting. I always do the two fronts of cardigans separately.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

i knit two at the same time. two needles, two balls of wool that way you definately get them the same.


----------



## mothermartha (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes, my Mother taught me that also, 2 sleeves and two fronts at once. It really is the best way to go, and when you finish you don't have face another piece that is just the same.


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

I would do them two at a time. I learned this the hard way when I had a pair of slippers that ended up slightly different in size. Between a miscount of rows, and tension differences, one slipper was about 3/4" longer than the other one! VERY FRUSTRATING!!! Now I knit everything that I can two at a time. Socks, slippers, mittens, sleeves...everything!!! Both parts are always exactly the same, and when you're done, you're really done!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

As you have probably read, knit them at the same time. This is easy enough to do. On the same needles or different sets. Always have pencil and sticky notes to keep your self organize.


----------

